

An AI powered personal travel assistant - pelumi
http://travel.ai.instapage.com/

======
AngelaCois
This is a new travel booking solution for SMBs:
[https://www.lastroom.com/](https://www.lastroom.com/) More than 400k hotels
worldwide, all your invoices in one place, real time reports and data to
control over your travel expenses. Being the first travel manager specifically
tailored for SMBs, it's completely free of charge no matter the number of
users you sign up from your company/organization.

------
kator
It's hard to beat:
[https://www.google.com/flights/](https://www.google.com/flights/)

I travel a lot and it doesn't take much time to figure out the right schedule
including stuff like +/-X days and length of stay etc.

~~~
pelumi
very true, google is doing a lot of work in that space. However, the
additional advantage we have is that we manage group bookings for businesses
which means no repeated filling of forms by the support staffs. The current
model often involves a lot of back and forth between travellers and the travel
agencies or company travel department. Our service will significantly reduce
this since the preferences of each traveller is known.

thanks for the feedback

------
phinnaeus
In reality, is this different from a site like Kayak other than interacting
with it via email message as opposed to web browser UI?

What exactly is a "personal travel profile" ?

~~~
pelumi
Thanks for the feedback, from talking to frequent travellers, we realised they
often have preferences like preferred airlines, airports, flight time and such
information.

Our aim is to learn this information based on their travel history which forms
the personal travel profile. The travel profile also consists of biodata
information.

This helps PAs/EAs save time on time spent incorporating user preferences when
searching on traditional flight comparison engines. The difference is that it
reduces the clutter on generic platforms and presents you with what you will
be most interested in.

------
freddealmeida
So some NLP and extraction for meaning. What are the error bands you are
getting?

------
plg
bet you could get better service using an offshore (or not) online personal
assistant (i.e. a real human)

~~~
bartkappenburg
I'm the founder of [https://www.voyando.com](https://www.voyando.com) , this
does exactly what you've mentioned: asking real humans to search for you.

~~~
pelumi
hey, thanks for the feedback. Voyando looks cool, great job! At
[http://travel.ai.instapage.com/](http://travel.ai.instapage.com/) our aim is
to delegate the search process to machines so that humans can spend their time
on other tasks that machines cannot handle effectively.

Our service can be useful for Voyando as well. Let me know if you're
interested in discussing this further. You can reach me on lumzor [at] gmail
dot com.

Thanks

